# high density loads



## rugershooter1234 (Apr 24, 2005)

is the new high density loads and hevi shot worth the price.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

From everything that i've heard, its definately worth it but you might be able to load them yourself for a good bit less.


----------



## goose killer (Mar 26, 2004)

It is worth it in some ways if you can't get the birds within 20-40 then i would use it but it could get expensive. Don't buy in case you have to because it is so expensive and it is not the best.


----------



## oklahomawatrfwlr (Jan 31, 2005)

:withstupid:


----------



## BandHunter (Dec 17, 2003)

There is no comparison, the stuff kills better. Is it worth the money? I believe so.. The Bismuth and Hevi Shot loads are the best out there, I would say the edge goes to Hevi Shot.. I myself can not afford to shoot more then a few boxes a year..If I did have that kind of disposible income that is what I would take to shoot all the time.,Just comes down to if you have the money or not..Just my 2 cents..
Bandhunter


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

It just depends if you want to buy your feed oats before or after they have been through the horse. :-?


----------



## jeep_guy_4x4 (Apr 11, 2005)

They are specially buffered to ensure a tight pattern, and the superior lethality of Hevi shot pellets lets you shoot a smaller pellet size in order to send substantially more pellets after your bird.

example I used to shoot a 12 guage #4 3" mag with 161 pellets....

Now I shoot a 12 guage #6 3" mag and send 297 pellets down range.....

@ 40 yards the Hevi shot retains 70% of the pellets...thats 202 pellets....

steel doen't retain and pattern as well..even if it did retain up to 70% at 40 yards you would only have 112 pellets.....

this was my main reason to switch...I didn't switch because I want to pop ducks beyond 35 yards....

Next best thing to lead.....


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

jeep guy, 
best thing besides lead :beer:


----------

